# صلاة مهمة جداً (أمين تعال ايها ارب يسوع)



## The LORD sail (24 أكتوبر 2006)

صلاة مهمة جداً (أمين تعال ايها ارب يسوع)
قال الرب يسوع ها انا اتي سريعا 
امين تعال ايها الرب يسوع 
تعال يا سيد تعال يا حبيب تعال يا الهي .فانا مشتاق جدا لك مشتاق ان ابكي على صدرك 
مشتاق لك يا ربي والهي .
امين تعال ايها الرب يسوع


----------



## jim_halim (14 ديسمبر 2006)

* موضوع جميل فعلاً .. 
و أسمحلي أضيف أن الكلمة ديه هي آخر كلمة أختتم بيها سفر الرؤيا و  الأنجيل ..
و ذلك حتي نتذكرها دائماً ... و تكون سبب تعزية روحية كبيرة جداً للمؤمن .. 
السيد المسيح قادم من جديد .. في ملء الزمان .. و هذه بشارة جميلة .. 
لأنها جرس أنذار للذين في الخطية لكي يقدموا توبة مقبولة لأن اللآن هو الوقت .. 
و الساعة مقبولة .. و التوبة مفتوحة للجميع .. 
و هي في نفس الوقت فرحاً للذين هم في الرب .. و سلام للذين في الضيقات 
لذلك الكل يقول " آمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع " 

و شكراً لك يا أخي  علي موضوعك الجميل .. و ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك  *


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*امين 
الرب يبارك كل اولادة *


----------



## تريزا (20 يناير 2007)

أمين تعال ايها الرب كلي الصلاح فقد تاقت نفسي الى رؤية محياك

فلترحم البشر ايها الاله كلى الصلاح و لتجعلنا مستعدين لقائك ايها الحبيب لك كل المجد

امين


----------

